# Video of my DIY Mist Coolant setup



## bloomingtonmike (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is my video of my DIY Mist Coolant setup. 

[video=youtube;bTRuDzdezbg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTRuDzdezbg[/video]


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice, Mike. Thanks for the video of your setup.

I was wondering if WD-40 would affect the type of plastic that is used to form those filter housings. Some clear plastics will cloud or craze from contact with some oils, but I can see that WD-40 appears to have no affect on yours.


----------



## jumps4 (Jan 10, 2014)

looks good what are you using for the coolant?
steve


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Jan 10, 2014)

WD40 is in there now (for some alum I am cutting) and will order some Kool Mist soon I think. Being that it is fairly small and easy to get too it is easy to change.


----------



## toag (Jan 10, 2014)

Love it nice work!


----------



## PurpLev (Jan 10, 2014)

pretty cool

I like the fact that it's limiting the amount of sprayage (is that a word? lol). at the same time - is that limited amount of coolant practical? does it cool enough to make it useful (sure you could say that anything is better than nothing at all, but I'm just curious)?


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Jan 10, 2014)

Brian the designer said 10+ hours of actual machining time. Thats a lot for me. YMMV.


----------



## toag (Jan 10, 2014)

misters cool very well from what i am told.  espically for high speed operations and in open cnc knee mills flood coolant would be like taking a shower with every part.

Mike i was thinking of using centroid also for retro.  I have a ton of questions.


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Jan 16, 2014)

Spray mist doesn't don't really cool your part, they lubricate the cutter.

Misters work good for profiling and surfacing, but they don't work that well for drilling and pocketing.

I have a dual nozzle Fog Buster on my machine running output pressure of 12 PSI and it works great for what I do.


----------



## lim1wph (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's what I threw together. Use coolant or just air. Infinately adjustable. I never wired it to be activated by G Code though.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Jan 27, 2017)

I am still liking my mister and centroid. Good job!


----------



## Boswell (Jan 27, 2017)

Mid Day Machining said:


> Spray mist doesn't don't really cool your part, they lubricate the cutter.
> 
> Misters work good for profiling and surfacing, but they don't work that well for drilling and pocketing.
> 
> I have a dual nozzle Fog Buster on my machine running output pressure of 12 PSI and it works great for what I do.




MidDay, I don't fully agree with what you are saying about Misters not cooling. I run a dual nozzle Fog buster also and find that it does provide some cooling. Probably through the expansion of the pressurized air and also some evaporative effect. I agree that it might not be huge amounts but I think it is enough to mater. I think the biggest value is the air blowing chips away from the cutter so they are not re-cut and possibly a little bit of lubrication. I run mine at around 20psi and pretty much only cut Aluminum and occasionally 360 Brass.


----------

